# mettergli contro Ganimard



## Swisser

Salve a tutti,
qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi a tradurre:"il giudice cerca di mettergli contro Ganimard".
Partendo dal presupposto che "metterlo contro a Ganimard" si traduce= "Il essaie de le mettre contre Ganimard", come si potrebbe tradurre invece "......cerca di mettergli contro Ganimard"??

Grazie 

PS: il "mettergli" è inteso ad un ragazzino.

-Swisser.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Swisser,
Qui, gli = oggetto indiretto, Ganimard = oggetto diretto. Il significato è che il giudice cerca di mettere Ganimard contro il ragazzino, di opporre Ganimard al ragazzino => "Le juge cherche à lui opposer Ganimard".


----------



## Swisser

Si, il giudice, che è irritato da questo ragazzino, cerca di mettergli contro Ganimard.


----------



## Swisser

Una domanda: non bisognerebbe utilizzare la parola "contrapporgli"?
Cioè, io voglio dire: questo ragazzino è molto intelligente, ma il giudice non puo' accettare la sua intelligenza e quindi cerca, essendo ironico, di metterlo contro/contrapporlo a Ganimard; cerca di convincere Ganimard che il ragazzino è un fannullone. Quindi: "il cherche à lui opposer Ganimard" vabene oppure c'è qualche altra possibilità?


----------



## matoupaschat

Se il giudice cerca di rendere Ganimard ostile nei confronti del ragazzo (montare G. contro di lui), si può dire "il essaie de monter Ganimard contre lui". Anche forse "il essaie de les monter l'un contre l'autre", non so, non mi rappresento bene la situazione...


----------

